# Mill Meadow (1-19-09)



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

15 inches of ice

Weather was the best ever clear mid 40's with a light breeze.

Browns and Splake just under the ice maybe 5 feet or so with a jig or ice fly tipped with a mealworm or perch cut bait. took me about 30 minutes to catch 4 and 2 hours till the kids were tired of fishing. Left with 12 Browns and 6 Splake

Weather was the best ever clear mid 40's with a light breeze.

Perch were at the bottom mealworms worked but perch meat was better. 

Thanks 
Tony


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Glad the fishing was good for you. Any size to the browns?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Amazing the difference 2 days makes... We were up ther on the 17th only 1 brown and 2 perch... Glad to see the bite was on for you!


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

all the browns we kept were over 12 inches and the largest was 16


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

Have you, or anyone else, ever hooked into a Tiger Muskie at Mill? Are there many in there?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Snipe said:


> all the browns we kept were over 12 inches and the largest was 16


Right on, those are some nice browns!! There arent too many places to get browns through the ice so great job!! Well I guess if you are lunkerhunter2 its a little different!


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

never hooked a tiger muskie. I don't know anyone who has. but i hear that there are some there


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Never heard of Mill Meadow. Where is that?


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I have "hooked" a couple of muskie down there. But it is always very short-lived when using a fly rod and 3x tippet. It's usually just a big swirl and your fly is gone. I'm not sure how productive it would be to target them, I've fished there quite a bit and only had that happen to me once or twice. Then again, that's with a wooly bugger which probably isn't the best thing for muskies.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

flyfitch said:


> Never heard of Mill Meadow. Where is that?


It is very near Fish Lake in Wayne county.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

El Matador said:


> flyfitch said:
> 
> 
> > Never heard of Mill Meadow. Where is that?
> ...


I just found it on the map. All of the times that I have been to Fish Lake (my favorite place to fish), we have always thought about driving Hwy 25 around to Loa, but I never have. I guess I should have.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

it is a great place to ice fish


----------

